# The over arm pin router used today



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Wife and I are making toys for grandkids. While we were at it, we figgered why not make 6 of each of the seven patterns and give 5 sets to needy kids in town.
5 of the toys are cars and require fenders. The plans call for them to be about 1/4" thick and 3/4" wide. What better time to try out the OPR?

The first step was to trace the fender patterns onto 1/4" ply to get wood patterns. I cut two at a time (1 set) out of the ply on the band saw and trued them up on the oscillating sander. Then I glued all 14 patterns on a piece of 1/2" by 6" wide by 36" long. Then added 1/2" rails on the outside edges for stability. 

The pattern base (the 1/2" ply) was 6" wide so I could use a 1X6 from which to rout the fenders. 

Taking it slow, I routed them all out in 4 steps, using a 1/4" up spiral carbide bit. Probably coulda done it 3 steps but I'm cautious.

I think I could have done it faster on the band saw because the 1X6s could have been stacked. But, more sanding would have been required. Total time would probably be equal.

All in all, it was a worth while re-introduction to this machine I've had stored for 15 years. I'd sure like to put it to more tasks. Just gotta come up with some suited to the machine's capabilities, that can't be accomplished on the router table. 

All ideas gratefully accepted!!!!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

pics pic ***** !!! 
Gotta see the machine and the toys...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Duane867 said:


> pics pic ***** !!!
> Gotta see the machine and the toys...


OK. Tomorrow, Friday in North and South America.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Pages 9-21 of the Veritas pin router arm manual (attached) cover usage and uses. Perhaps it will give you some ideas.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That's great Jim.:thank_you2::thank_you2:
Some good ideas in there. Mine is an overhead router with the guide pins in the table, but the concepts are the same.
Thanks a lot!
Gene


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

As promised, here are some pictures of the OPR, template and results. Plus a few of the unfinished toys.
This was fun! Searching for more uses for this beast.
Gene


----------



## P8143 (Dec 24, 2009)

Gene,

Glad to see you doing some woodworking for charity! Your work looks to be top notch. 

I have a question, given all the prep work you did to pattern the fenders prior to actual routing, do you think it was worth the effort in order to make the six or seven trucks?

If not, then at what point does it become worthwhile? I've been considering adding a OPR, but I can't seem to justify it. I thought your experience might help me.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

P8143 said:


> Gene,
> 
> Glad to see you doing some woodworking for charity! Your work looks to be top notch.
> 
> ...


Phil,
Many thanks for the kind words.

This effort was just a trial run. For just 12-14 pieces, not efficient. But. we'll be making many more in the future. Band sawing and sanding would probably be equal in time to the OPR. There is very little sanding needed after the routing. Besides, I can do the pin routing while the LOML does the band sawing and sanding.:jester:
Eventually, I hope to do some more intricate work with it. Multiple level cuts (signs, bowls, trays,). And, it will be great for inlays, too. Any template guided work could be done with the OPR. And, template guide collars aren't necessary. Offsets are created by the pin/bit size differences.

An OPR will be expensive! A pin routing attachment for the router table would (I think) accomplish the same tasks and be a whole lot cheaper. 

The OPR doesn't replace any of the other systems for guided routing. But, I think for multiples it's great.....and it's fun! 

Gene


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

What brand is your pin router? Are the pins easy to change in yours? If you use a bushing made out of a golf shaft over your pin for rough cuts, you can take the bushing off and make a fine, burn-free finishing cut. I have used a Rockwell and have an old RL Carter that I am rehabbing and going to power it with a Dewalt motor.


----------

